
Setting up Amazon RDS for Heroku and Rails - _pius
http://www.themomorohoax.com/2009/11/22/setting-up-amazon-rds-for-heroku-rails
======
sync
Anyone know how this compares to Heroku's built in postgres and rolling your
own backups?

~~~
WALoeIII
Heroku is on EC2, so its just as local/fast as their instances. Cost is
probably a wash. What you're gaining is flexibility and control, you're also
taking on some responsibility. Heroku -> RDS -> Your own EC2 instance is just
a sliding scale trading flexibility for responsibility. I would start on the
left and slide to the right as my application needs dictated.

